# northstar tools



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

the drywall supply that i go to has a bunch of northstar tools that they are selling for cost. the have 2.5" angle heads, angle boxes, flat boxes and some other things. i could get an angle head for $280. i'm just wondering how interchangable parts are. i'm pretty sure i would never wear it out with the amount of taping i do. as long as i didn't drop it it should be fine. just blade changes. i'm not having problems with my flushers but i have been wanting an angle head forever.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

They are some good tools. I have their 10 and 12 flat boxes and they work very well.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i have there boxes also but i never use them. even my thirty sheet jobs are too cut up to bother. by the time i've cleaned out the boxes and pump and done all the filling in and tracing/double boxing i'm usually behind where i would have been by hand.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

carpentaper said:


> i have there boxes also but i never use them. even my thirty sheet jobs are too cut up to bother. by the time i've cleaned out the boxes and pump and done all the filling in and tracing/double boxing i'm usually behind where i would have been by hand.


Heck, I'm going to use them this week to touch up some ceilings. Ceilings were good until they put the hardwoods in upstairs over it. Cracked a joint and the others are more noticeable now. Oh well...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Heck, I'm going to use them this week to touch up some ceilings. Ceilings were good until they put the hardwoods in upstairs over it. Cracked a joint and the others are more noticeable now. Oh well...


 Did they use air nailers? Heck..even the bang nailer should not have caused a problem with that fine Mexican finish on those downstairs ceilings.. :whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i would be willing to bet it cracked where they loaded the flooring. they often put it all in one place and drop each pack to the floor. it's quite an impact. i've seen it crack a ceiling before. it was lathe and plaster so it might have been ready to crack.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a 2.5" northstar head and I love it. Do they have any bigger heads? 

I would buy one if I were you, it would likely last you a lifetime as long as you didn't drop it from height on concrete or hit a screw really hard, the corner roller will pick up any screws you will hit with a 2.5 though so you can fix them before you run the head.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have two 3.5" northstar heads, I love them. The blades on them are interchangeable with tt so I would assume the same with the 2.5".


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i just went through all my tool receipts getting ready for year end stuff and i have already spent over $3000 on tools. i'm pretty sure i would get in trouble for it


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It is far easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Did they use air nailers? Heck..even the bang nailer should not have caused a problem with that fine Mexican finish on those downstairs ceilings.. :whistling2:


It is where they loaded/dropped the wood upstairs. I have seen it happen many times where it will pop the screws and cause stress cracks. Guess its something you have to deal with when you do the whole job.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

The feud continues between Moore and TF:whistling2:

Which one has Hatfield blood, which one has McCoy blood:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> The feud continues between Moore and TF:whistling2:
> 
> Which one has Hatfield blood, which one has McCoy blood:thumbup::whistling2:


Moore gotta be a Hatfield:yes:


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

*Northstar tools*



carpentaper said:


> the drywall supply that i go to has a bunch of northstar tools that they are selling for cost. the have 2.5" angle heads, angle boxes, flat boxes and some other things. i could get an angle head for $280. i'm just wondering how interchangable parts are. i'm pretty sure i would never wear it out with the amount of taping i do. as long as i didn't drop it it should be fine. just blade changes. i'm not having problems with my flushers but i have been wanting an angle head forever.


The Northstar Tools are very high quality. Although they have been out of business for a while, as far as routine replacement parts such as clips, skids and blades, they are also interchangeable with the Drywall Master items.
We keep a good inventory of replacement parts at www.All-Wall.com
The Tool Dr.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

I have the 3.5 and it's a sweet angle head.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> The feud continues between Moore and TF:whistling2:
> 
> Which one has Hatfield blood, which one has McCoy blood:thumbup::whistling2:


Lol no feud. Moore just hates we hire *lega*l immigrants.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

TheToolDr said:


> The Northstar Tools are very high quality. Although they have been out of business for a while, as far as routine replacement parts such as clips, skids and blades, they are also interchangeable with the Drywall Master items.
> We keep a good inventory of replacement parts at www.All-Wall.com
> The Tool Dr.



Yes but the shipping is more than the parts!!!


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

carpentaper said:


> the drywall supply that i go to has a bunch of northstar tools that they are selling for cost. the have 2.5" angle heads, angle boxes, flat boxes and some other things. i could get an angle head for $280. i'm just wondering how interchangable parts are. i'm pretty sure i would never wear it out with the amount of taping i do. as long as i didn't drop it it should be fine. just blade changes. i'm not having problems with my flushers but i have been wanting an angle head forever.



I have their entire set...from bazooka to angle head...been a good set...but I don't no any different. The new zooks with detachable heads look sweet for cleaning and maintenance.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Lol no feud. Moore just hates we hire *lega*l immigrants.


 Yeah..Maybe 1or2 of em!:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Moore gotta be a Hatfield:yes:


 Was he the one that stole the pig?? :blink:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> Was he the one that stole the pig?? :blink:


He borrowed the pig to start a pork dynasty.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I have the N Star 3.5 I think it is the best on the block as it locks on the poll Ball, blades lasted 4 years, I clean dirt out of the angle first

I think 2BurritoMexico has one also:thumbup1:


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I have the N Star 3.5 I think it is the best on the block as it locks on the poll Ball, blades lasted 4 years, I clean dirt out of the angle first
> 
> I think 2BurritoMexico has one also:thumbup1:


The tt also locks 

North star you guys out west like them
They work good


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Newagestucco said:


> The tt also locks
> 
> North star you guys out west like them
> They work good


Yes, TT has a good lock system but unfortunately, their head cast quality does not match the tolerances of CNC that the others are using.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> He borrowed the pig to start a pork dynasty.


The Noble Pig: http://noblepig.com/2008/03/baked-ham-with-rum-and-coke-glaze/

Was eating some off that recipe for the last couple days.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

JustMe said:


> The Noble Pig: http://noblepig.com/2008/03/baked-ham-with-rum-and-coke-glaze/
> 
> Was eating some off that recipe for the last couple days.


 
It just so happens I have rum and Coke. I'll need another ham. It looks good:yes:.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

I have all northstar now, I got a deal and tons of free replacement parts for my boxes and taper.

Previous I had tapetech (from taper right to boxes). I thought my (used) tapetech boxes ran a little nicer, but it could be that they were broken in and tweaked. I haven't bothered to adjust my northstar stuff yet (all brand new except my 12" box).

scott


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> It just so happens I have rum and Coke. I'll need another ham. It looks good:yes:.


:thumbsup:

Just make sure you get a chance at some of the glazed meat parts before it's gone. I got there too late for that.


----------

